# 30 gallon cube lighting, quad pc or mh?



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

I have searched the archives and saw several posts about lighting for a oceanic 30 gallon cube. I am getting one of these on Saturday (got on ebay, with stand for $180!) and I am trying to decide on the best lighting for it. I want the option to grow a wide variety of plants. I read about the 96 w powerquad fixture from coralife, but then someone had said the bulbs are so close together that you only really get about 50 w of light. That would not be sufficient if that is true. I read about a mh pendent light, but that the light may not reach the corners of the tank and would throw excess heat, both concerns. So, what experience does everyone have with these lights? I want to get the right thing so I don't end up spending double to replace lighting that isn't working out. I would also like to keep total spent for the lighting under $125 if possible.

Thanks for any and all advice!
Tina


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I must have said that that fixture really looses a lot of light.

For $215 you may find and buy two of those fixtures. They look great, althought the fans are a bit noisy. But remember that a new bulb is at least $50.

I personally went the DIY way and the low profile hood that I built looks great on top of the cube. 3 x 36 watt CFs, total cost of everything $60 and minimal handywork. Let me know if you want pictures/explanations how to do it. 

--Nikolay


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Niko, I think many of us would be interested in seeing photos and a description of your DIY fixture. Please post more information.


----------



## Talonstorm (Feb 16, 2005)

niko said:


> I personally went the DIY way and the low profile hood that I built looks great on top of the cube. 3 x 36 watt CFs, total cost of everything $60 and minimal handywork. Let me know if you want pictures/explanations how to do it.
> 
> --Nikolay


Hi Nikolay. I would love the pics and explanation on this. My dad is a big handyman (although he will probably want to strangle me for giving him another project) and can help me with this. Plus, it would save me some money as well! 

Thanks,
Tina


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Detailed explanation here.

--Nikolay


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

If for some reason you have your heart set on the quad bulbs you can make it work, I used them over my 56 column tank. I took the AHSupply reflector for the 96 watt 2 bulb kit (linear bulbs) and cut it in half (i.e it was 36 inches long and now it's about 18 inches), then I got the quad bulbs from Hellolights. This set up takes full advantage of the quad bulb and the great reflectors that AHS has. I built the canopy to suspend the lights over the tank so I can see in the tank while I'm working in it.

However, niko's set up will give you a very nice light spread in that tank for a reasonable amount of money and effort. So don't take this post as a knock against his design, it's just some more info.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Sean this is interesting, the reflector and the hanging. Could you show us a picture?

--Nikolay


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I put the pictures of the 56 gallon tank in my album, including a picture of the light set up.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I really like the HQI 150 w light over a 40 cube. 30 might be a tad much.

See them here, I got mine for 150$ with the bulb last year, nice looking lights ready to go.

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/3777/cid/1120

176$ some for more than 3. 193 each.

I'd go with Nikolay's if cost is a bigger concern than appearance.

Also, if you want a neat set up that provide the best of both HQI and PC:

http://www.petsupplyliquidator.com/htm/mnu_ahoods.htm

If you do DIY to save $, may as well go with N's, it'll be hard to beat that but you can add the A&H's reflectors to it also for an upgrade. Not a bad idea really, then you get more out of the light.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

